# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân vừa tròn 18 tuổi khi du học Singapore ở trường Kaplan

## tddhcm148

Để cập nhập thông tin chi tiết vui lòng click ngay link:|Để cập nhập thông tin chi tiết vui lòng click ngay link dưới nhé:|Click ngay link dưới để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất các bạn nhé: |Để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất hãy click ngay link dưới:|Click ngay link dưới để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất:|Tham khảo thêm thông tin chi tiết tại link bên dưới nhé!|Click vào đường link bên dưới để xem thông tin đầy đủ nhé!}
Co hoi nhan bang cu nhan vua tron 18 tuoi khi du hoc Singapore o truong Kaplan
Ắt hẳn hầu hết quý vị  người thân cũng như các em học sinh các em sinh viên đều có chung một ý nghĩ đó là phải học hết lớp 12 thì mới có thể vào đại học, còn việc học đại học ở tuổi 15, 16 là điều không thể, mà nếu có thì chỉ có thiên tài mới có thể làm được. Nhưng xin thưa, chúng ta đang sống trong một xã hội tiên tiến hiện đại, không có gì là không thể xảy ra được. cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ở tuổi 18, 19 là có thật tại học viện Kaplan, Đảo quốc xanh với mức phí vô cùng hợp lý cùng kinh phí học đảm bảo tốt giáo dục thuộc top thế giới. Các em có . khả năng tốt nghiệp sớm hơn các bạn đồng trang lứa và tích lũy thêm nhiều giàu kinh nghiệm việc làm, do đó sẽ có lợi thế cạnh tranh trên thị trường lao động trong và ngoài nước hơn. Và sau đây, để giải đáp thắc mắc về vấn đề*“Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan, cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ngay khi vừa tròn 18 tuổi”* chúng ta sẽ cùng Cô Daisy Nguyễn – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với dày dặn giảng dạy trên ba mươi năm, đồng thời là Cố vấn khóa học của Tân Đại Dương chia sẻ về vấn đề trên nhé.
*Câu 1: Xin chào cô Daisy, tôi tên là Minh Hằng, con gái tôi năm nay học lớp 9. Nghe người thân bên Singapore nói nhiều học sinh sau khi học xong lớp 9 thì sang đó học Đại học tại trường Kaplan và sau khoảng 2,5 năm là đã tốt nghiệp, do đó gia đình định cho cháu đăng ký học. Hiện tại gia đình tôi rất cần cô cung cấp thông tin cụ thể về chương trình học này, mong cô sớm phản hồi. Cảm ơn cô.*
*Cô Daisy Nguyễn – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
Xin chào chị Minh Hằng, cảm ơn chị vì đã gửi câu hỏi về cho chương trình. Sau đây tôi xin đem lại cho chị cũng như gia đình quá trình học nhận bằng cử nhân tại học viện Kaplan, Singapore ngay sau khi tốt nghiêp THCS như sau:
Cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ở tuổi 18 có thể thành hiện thực nếu như follow theo lộ trình học tại học viện Kaplan sau đây:
*+Giai đoạn thứ nhất:* dành những trường hợp học hết lớp 9 (đủ 15 tuổi) nhưng chưa có IELTS 5.5 hoặc không vượt qua bài Anh ngữ của trường thì phải học tiếng Anh khoảng từ 2 – 10 tháng tùy theo trình độ của học viên. Đối với những trường hợp đã có IELTS 5.5 hoặc đã vượt qua bài kiểm tra Anh ngữ thì có thể bỏ qua giai đoạn này.
*+Giai đoạn thứ hai:* các bạn sinh viên phải hoàn tất
 khóa học Diploma in Foundation-Cao đẳng dự bị với 6 môn học trong vòng 6 tháng, yên tâm kiến thức cơ bản cũng như tri thức để theo học các khóa học rèn luyện sau này.
*+Giai đoạn thứ ba:* sinh viên  sẽ được học khóa học Diploma – Cao đẳng trong vòng 8 tháng (tương đương với năm 1, năm 2 đại học trong nước). Khóa học tập trung nâng cao vào một chuyên ngành như Quản trị Kinh Doanh, Quản trị nhà hàng, khách sạn, Tài chính, Logistics, Công nghệ thông tin, truyền thông,…bao gồm khóa khảo sát thực tế và thực hành..
Chính vì thế, nếu các em các học sinh  du học tại trường Kaplan ngay sau khi học xong lớp 9 và theo đúng lộ quá trình học thì chỉ sau tối thiểu 30 tháng là đã có bằng Đại học.
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về *“Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan, cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ngay khi vừa tròn 18 tuổi”*, bạn có thể truy cập vào trang duhocsingapore.net  hoặc trang fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để luôn được hiểu rõ về những thông tin bổ ích và đầy đủ nhất.
*Câu 2: Xin chào cô Daisy, tôi có con năm nay đang học lớp 12. Vì có người thân bên Singapore nên gia đình định cho cháu sang đó du học nhưng chưa biết trường nào. Bạn bè của tôi có gợi ý nên chọn trường Kaplan vì nghe nói có nhiều người ở Việt Nam cho con theo học. Không biết Kaplan là trường như thế nào mà lại thu hút nhiều học sinh theo học đến như vậy? Mong cô chia sẻ thêm, cảm ơn cô.*
*Cô Daisy Nguyễn – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
Xin chào anh/chị, cảm ơn anh/chị đã gửi câu hỏi về cho chương trình. Sau đây tôi xin trả lời câu hỏi của anh/chị như sau:
*Lý do lựa chọn học viện Kaplan:*
– Một trong những điểm thu hút học sinh các bạn sinh viên đến với Kaplan đó chính là có thể rút ngắn thời gian học so với những chương trình học khác tại Vương quốc Anh, Xứ sở Kangaroo và Ireland mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng cao giáo dục thuộc top thế giới. Chỉ cần mất khoảng hai năm là đã có thể nhận bằng quốc tế từ các trường nước ngoài như Anh Quốc,nước Úc  , Ireland,..hoặc có thể dễ thuận lợi chuyển tiếp sau 1-2 năm học tại Singapore. Sau khi hoàn thành xong THCS có thể sang Kaplan đăng ký học chương trình tiếng Anh 10 tháng, rồi học cao đẳng dự bị trong 2 tháng, sau đó học lên Cao đẳng khoảng 8 tháng rồi cuối cùng lên Đại học trong khoảng từ 16-18 tháng. Có nghĩa là có thể có tiềm năng tốt nghiệp Đại học khi chưa tròn 20 tuổi khi theo học tại Kaplan sau khi học xong lớp 9.
– Đối tác của Kaplan đều là những trường đại học danh tiếng: do đó sau khi học tại đây, sinh viên có thể chuyển tiếp sang các trường như:
+Murdoch University, Úc : top 1% trường đại học tốt nhất thế giới, đạt tốt nhất 5 sao về sự hài lòng của các bạn sinh viên tốt nghiệp trong suốt 13 năm liền.
+University College Dublin, Ireland: top 1% trường đại học tốt nhất thế giới, khoa thương mại của trường xếp hạng 86 trên toàn thế giới theo Financial Times 2012 Ranking.
+Northumbria University, Vương quốc Anh : top 25 trường dạy Thương mại tại UK theo The Sunday Times University Guide 2013 và xếp hạng 54 tại England theo The Complete University Guide.
+Portsmouth University, Anh: hạng 35 về ngành Kế toán và kinh tế  theo The Complete University Guide 2013.
– Chi phí học tập phù hợp: chi phí tại Kaplan tiết kiệm lên tới 50% so với các đại học, học viện tư thục khác tại Singapore. Với chi phí học tập tiết kiệm, học viên  vẫn có tiềm năng được nhận bằng chính quy do chính trường đại học đối tác tại châu Âu cấp, được công nhận trên toàn thế giới.
– Chương trình học linh hoạt: trường Kaplan cung cấp nhiều chương trình đào tạo đa dạng với điều kiện đầu vào linh hoạt, tạo điều kiện cho sinh viên sinh viên có thể nhập học bất cứ thời điểm nào, ở bất cứ trình độ nào, ở bất cứ nhu cầu nào.
Bên cạnh đó, nhà trường còn hỗ trợ việc làm cho học sinh  sau khi tốt nghiệp.
>>> Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về *“Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan, cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ngay khi vừa tròn 18 tuổi”*, bạn có thể truy cập vào trang duhocsingapore.net  hoặc trang fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để luôn được chi tiết về những thông tin bổ ích và đầy đủ nhất.
*Câu 3: Xin chào cô Daisy, em tên là Thu Hoài, năm nay 16 tuổi. Ba mẹ em muốn em sang Singapore học vì có Dì ruột của em ở bên đó, và gia đình em đã chọn trước cho em trường để học khi qua Singapore đó là trường Kaplan. Hiện tại em chưa biết nên theo ngành nào, mong cô chia sẻ thông tin về những ngành hot của trường Kaplan. Em xin cảm ơn.*
*Cô Daisy Nguyễn – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
Xin chào Thu Hoài, cảm ơn em vì đã gửi câu hỏi về cho chương trình. Sau đây cô xin trang bị cho em một số ngành đào tạo mũi nhọn của trường thu hút nhiều học sinh học viên   theo học nhé:
*+Nhóm ngành Kế toán-Tài chính:*
Singapore được xem là trung tâm tài chánh hàng đầu Châu Á, được xếp vào top 10 Châu Á về lao động có tay nghề cao với 83% chuyên gia kế toán có bằng cấp chuyên môn hoặc lĩnh vực liên quan. Chính vì thế, bằng cử nhân được xem là yêu cầu tối thiểu để uy tín một sự nghiệp tốt trong ngành công nghiệp cạnh tranh này. Kaplan cung cấp nhiều khóa cử nhân Kế toán-tài chính được các trường đại học danh tiếng ở Irelan như đại học Dublin, ở Úc như đại học Murdoch, ở Anh như đại học Portsmoth,…cấp bằng. Sau khi tốt nghiệp tại Kaplan, bạn  đủ điều kiện được ưu đãi  một số chứng chỉ chuyên ngành như ACCA, CIMA, ICMA, ICAEW, và Singapore Chartered Account (Singapore CA).
*+Nhóm ngành Kinh doanh-Quản lý:*
Kaplan nằm trong top cơ sở giảng dạy  tư nhân tốt nhất về Kinh doanh-Quản lý (theo JobsCentral Learning 2018), có thể chọn nhiều khía cạnh nghiên cứu và bằng cấp để thăng tiến trong sự nghiệp. Chương trình học tại đây có sự liên kết huấn luyện bởi các trường hàng đầu nước Anh,Australia…., tập trung vào các ứng dụng trong thế giới thực, những nguyên tắc và chiến lược kinh doanh cốt lõi giúp trang bị nền tảng nền giáo dục toàn diện để trở thành các chuyên gia, doanh nhân và lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp hiệu quả.
*+Nhóm ngành công nghệ thông tin và truyền thông:*
Kaplan hiện là thành viên của SGTECH-Hiệp hội thương mại công nghệ hàng đầu Singapore, với hơn 700 thành viên nhằm mang tới tiềm năng thực hành và thực tập cũng như thụ hưởng nền tảng kiến thức hiểu rõ về nhất cho sinh viên. Sinh viên hoàn tất  chuyên đề cử nhân ngành CNTT sẽ được cấp bằng chuẩn Vương quốc Anh, Australia và có tiềm năng làm việc toàn cầu.
>>> Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về *“Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan, cơ hội nhận bằng cử nhân ngay khi vừa tròn 18 tuổi”*, bạn có thể truy cập vào trang duhocsingapore.net  hoặc trang fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để luôn được hiểu rõ về những thông tin bổ ích và đầy đủ nhất.
Hãy tham dự ngay Tuần tham vấn du học Singapore tại Học viện Kaplan: Nhận ngay học bổng lên đến 50% học phí
*Thời gian:* Từ thứ Hai – thứ Sáu (Ngày 09/09 đến 13/09/2019, Sáng 9:00 – 11:00 và chiều 15:00 – 17:00)
*Địa điểm:* Văn phòng công ty Tân Đại Dương – 148/1 Trần Quang Khải, Phường Tân Định, Quận 1, Tp. HCM
*Đăng ký ngay:* 02838484879 – 0989006890 – 0365157271
Xem chi tiết tại: Tuần tham vấn du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan: Nhận ngay học bổng lên đến 40% học phí
*>>>* Hãy nhấn vào link sau để xem clip chia sẻ của các học sinh đã đậu visa du học các nước tại Tân Đại Dương các  bạn nhé: youtube.com/playlist?list=PL14C072BCD5C0355D
*Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết các khóa học của trường tại:* Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan

----------

